# ZHP w/Zaino



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

New paint, Dawn, clayed, 4 coats of Z2 with Z6, 2 coats on the wheels.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Zowie, Batman! :yikes: 

:thumbup: ,
Alex


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

:wow::wow::thumbup: That is impressive. How long did it take you?


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

FenPhen said:


> ... clayed, 4 coats of Z2 with Z6, 2 coats on the wheels


I'd kill myself... Nice :str8pimpi


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

:yikes: :thumbup:


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Nice looking 330. The zaino process is tedious but well worth it. I also put a few coats of Z2 on my wheels and it definatly makes cleaning them 100 times easier. 

PS...you're lucky you got the Pilot Sports


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

Serious :thumbup:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks for the replies! Here are a few more pictures that didn't make the first cut.

I had a weird work schedule last week and so had time to apply the Zaino. I don't know how many hours it took, but I think others could've worked faster than me. Took me a day to Dawn and clay and wash, a day to coat the wheels and then realize the clay I'm using is old and leaving smear marks when it "grabbed"  so I had to clay those parts again and wash  , a few hours one day to do two coats, and a few hours another day to do the last two coats. Craziness.  

I think it takes me about 45 minutes to apply a coat of Z2, wait 30 minutes, and then another 45 to wipe it off and apply Z6. So, two coats takes me about 4 hours, probably on the high side, but I'm thorough.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

great looking zhp :thumbup:


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

V-e-r-y Nice. ZHPs look great in Silver Gray. That was the other color I was trying to decide between. I swear by Zaino too. I haven't done my ZHP yet. Probably sometime this summer.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Moderato said:


> :yikes: :thumbup:


:stupid:


----------

